# In search of advice in what to use????



## tat2dwhitetrash (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a mossberg 835 deer/turkey combo. 1 rifled barrel & 1 choked turkey barrel. What I'm asking is should I use a slug or something like a #4 buckshot? Thanks for any help..


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah #4 will work or you can even go larger just pattern your gun so you know what you have good luck .


----------



## songdog243 (Jan 29, 2010)

#4 buck is a great load but if you are shooting your turkey choke and its pretty tight you might want to shoot #2 shot or BB, i used to shoot buckshot in a rem 870 super mag and it really made my patterns (when i went back to tky loads) shoot totally different. hope this helps and good luck


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah the #4's work good. I have shot a few dogs with 4s but I would maybe consider a slightly larger shot size


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

BB, T shot, #4 buck.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

# 4 Buck is a good choice. My advice is to pattern your shotgun with several different shot. probly cyl.bore would work better.


----------

